# Flux Xmas & New Year Opening Times



## [email protected] FLUX (Aug 13, 2008)

Hi Guys and Gals,

First off, on behalf of Adrian Flux Insurance I would like to wish you all a Merry Christmas and a very Happy New Year.

Secondly I wanted to let you all know our opening hours over the Christmas Period.

Christmas Eve:9.00am – 3.00pm.
Christmas Day: Closed. 
26th -28th Dec:Closed.
29th & 30th Dec:9.00am – 5.30pm
31st Dec 9.00am – 4.00pm. 
1st January:Closed
2nd January:9.00am – 5.30pm.
3rd January:9.00am – 4.00pm. 
5th January: 9.00am - 7pm.

I shall be here tomorrow and then back in the office on the 29th December.

Thank you.

Dan. :thumbsup:


----------

